

Face Detection with OpenCV and Clojure - liebke
http://nakkaya.com/2010/01/12/fun-with-clojure-opencv-and-face-detection/

======
liuliu
There is actually more elegant binding for .NET called EmguCV. It has auto-
dispose policy and follows more closely to the OpenCV development (a month
behind the C lib). I don't know why there is no such thing like EmguCV for
Java.

